

Ask HN: Where can I find new/novice designers for iOS? - malolans

I am a new iOS developer. I was looking for ways to improve add projects for my portfolio. I am assuming there would be new designers looking for developers to get started on projects. How do I find them? Does posting on designer news work for stuff like this?<p>How did you get started with designs for your projects?
======
striking
As far as my experience goes, I don't think designers actively seek out
developers. Personally, I've co-designed all of my personal project designs,
usually with someone more experienced than I. If you want to start a new
project, you have to start it yourself.

You're definitely welcome to post on a job board and attempt to get a job
somewhere, but that may not be your aim. In which case, you will learn to be
both a developer and a designer. Add businessman to your list and you're well
on your way to a startup.

